# Painful intercourse after miscarriage



## Miss Rae

I miscarried at about nine weeks in the er as the doctor was walking in to tell me that miscarriage may be one of three options... Any way that was on May 23rd. I didn't have a D&C and stopped bleeding after about a week. Emotionally I think I'm doing ok now. It still hurts when I see babies and when my sister in law goes on about her second pregnancy (she got pregnant again a month after she gave birth) but the best way I know to move on is to try again. It's been over two weeks since the miscarriage and I thought I was fine physically but when the time came to "put it in" it burned sooo bad (which I tried to get past) and hurt around what felt like the rectum area and was sore around the cervix. The sore cervix I can understand but the rest I can't figure out. This is putting a strain on the relationship...especially since it hurt so bad earlier today that it made me think about the miscarriage and start to cry...yeah that didn't go over well. I really do want to try again and just need to know if this is normal or if there's an infection or problem that I need to see the gyn about.
Has anyone else had similar problems or know what the problem could be?


----------



## Etoiles

I know that when my cervix is low like during and right after AF, it hurts me to have sex then when the rest of the month I feel fine. It has a similar burning sensation after sex which I think is because my cervix is so low it gets bumped.

could this be the same for you? I know that it is hard to tell where your cycle is after a d&c so maybe it is just your cervix is low??


----------



## faerie42

Hmmm. I would get checked out just in case. It could be nothing, it could be an infection. 
I had a similar problem but pre-seed fixed it right up!
But what you're describing it could be more. I would go to your doc just in case.


----------

